# Carlos Torano Dominicos Catlos Torano Dominico Torpedo Cigar Review - Unexpected Pleasure!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Carlos Torano Dominicos Catlos Torano Dominico Torpedo Cigar Review - Unexpected Pleasure!*

Every now and then we cigar smokers find a diamond in the rough, the Carlos Torano Dominico Torpedo is one of those. Being the first to review it, ...

Read the full review here: Carlos Torano Dominicos Catlos Torano Dominico Torpedo Cigar Review - Unexpected Pleasure!


----------

